# Fuel line replacement for Poulan 2300 CVA Chainsaw



## Putterer328 (Jun 13, 2006)

The fuel line for this saw has a fuel pickup assembly in the tank, then passes out a hole in the tank into a groove in the handle, out the top of the handle, and then into the carb. My old line was broken in a couple of places so I need to replace it. My question is, how do you get the new line down into the tank? I don't have the new line yet, it's on order from Sears. I tried pushing a piece of the old line down into the tank but couldn't get it to go. How is this done? Do you have to take apart the case to get at the gas tank? Can you start the line from the opening used to fuel the saw and push it from the inside of the tank out through the hole? Anybody know how to do this?


----------



## parttime11 (Apr 22, 2006)

putterer to push that fuel line thru you need a piece of stiff wire that will fit inside your fuel line ( wire such as used on a bale of hay is perfect) put the wire thru the hose and let about an inch stick thru, start the wire in the hole and squeeze the hose as you push it in, after you get the fuel line in just pull the wire back out. I hope I made that clear. good luck


----------



## parttime11 (Apr 22, 2006)

I meant to tel you it also helps to cut the fule line on a angle


----------



## Putterer328 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well the parts from Sears finally came. I tried the suggestion of running a wire throught the fuel line and wasn't having any luck. Then I removed the part of the case that you need to take off to take the chain on and off and looked at the fuel tank and found the hole for the fuel line and was able to push the new fuel line through without using a wire (the fuel line came with one end already cut on a slant to make this part easier).

Then I cut off the end of the line in the tank flush with a wire cutter and attached the fuel takeup assembly in the tank. So far so good. Snaking the other end of the line up through the slot in the handle was harder than I thought it was going to be - there is a throttle trigger and and a throttle lockout mechanism which had to be removed to make room for the fuel line, and both of these little buggers have springs which also had to come out. The hard part was getting those springs back in, figuring out how to orient them and which end of the spring attached to the handle and which part to the throttle trigger. I had a parts diagram which showed the general orientation of the springs which helped, but the moral of the story is either make yourself a picture or stare real hard at it to remember how to reassemble stuff before you take it apart.

Finally having attached the end to the carbureatur and buttoned the whole thing back together I got the chainsaw to start (funny how it works a whole lot better if it gets fuel) but it wasn't cutting right so I tried to sharpen the chain but it still wasn't cutting right. Fortunately I had an extra chain and that did the trick. It's always satisfying when you get something like that fixed, especially if it wasn't all that straightforward.


----------



## parttime11 (Apr 22, 2006)

you deserve a pat on the back. job well done. and saved yourself a few bucks


----------



## kenny_2skinny (Dec 2, 2008)

*Poulan 2300 CVA Chainsaw*

You do not need to take the throttle trigger mechanism off prior to threading the fuel line although the throttle trigger release (stop) mechanism did need to be removed. I also suggest starting the thread to the fuel tank first, attaching the fuel filter, and then running the line up to the inlet of the carburetor. The idea to take pictures is excellent...if nothing else it gives you peace of mind.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

kenny_2skinny said:


> You do not need to take the throttle trigger mechanism off prior to threading the fuel line although the throttle trigger release (stop) mechanism did need to be removed. I also suggest starting the thread to the fuel tank first, attaching the fuel filter, and then running the line up to the inlet of the carburetor. The idea to take pictures is excellent...if nothing else it gives you peace of mind.


lol kenny take a peak at the date this thread was chances are they no longer attend here or forgot about the forum


----------



## blecrone (Mar 24, 2009)

*Working on Poulan 2300*

I, too, am attempting to replace the fuel line on my Poulan 2300. I purchased what was the closest match in size from my local lawn mower repair shop. Does it have to match exactly? should I order the exact replacement?

My main question is this: How far does the fuel line need to go into the gas tank? i.e. How far does the gas filter need to hang down into the tank?

The hole in the tank for the fuel line is very near the top. I can't imagine the filter being up there unless gas is somehow sucked up into it from the bottom. That doesn't sound reasonable. But, then, if the filter has to be submerged in gasoline for the saw to run, what happens when you turn the saw sideways while cutting?

Confused.

Brian.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

3 - 4 inches into the tank should be sufficient for the fuel filter to reach around inside the tank and follow the fuel when the saw is turned on the side. The filter is not supposed to be up near the top of the tank.


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> lol kenny take a peak at the date this thread was chances are they no longer attend here or forgot about the forum


hey lawnmowertech, I still read this site nearly daily, couldn't keep half my stuff running without it, great job guys. Thanks


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

parttime said:


> hey lawnmowertech, I still read this site nearly daily, couldn't keep half my stuff running without it, great job guys. Thanks


glad to know you still here 

calvin


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> glad to know you still here
> 
> calvin


Not as glad as I am that you guys are still here


----------



## confirmednovice (Apr 12, 2011)

*Thanks 30yearTech for Poulan Chainsaw fuel line info*

30yearTech,

I want to thank you for this information from you I found on the site.

"3 - 4 inches into the tank should be sufficient for the fuel filter to reach around inside the tank and follow the fuel when the saw is turned on the side. The filter is not supposed to be up near the top of the tank."

I have a Poulan Pro 260 that I am working on - gas lines brittle & debris in carb. I didn't know how far to put the line inside the tank, now I know. 

This chainsaw has two lines from the carb going into the gas tank. From what I've read, it seems like the other line is a vent. A number of the posts talk about a check valve, but there doesn't seem to be one on mine. I have not found one and I don't see one on the illustrated parts list.

Does this seem right?

Funny thing 

By the way, the carb was full of debris...because it had no air filter. This is the first time I have cleaned it and I found the air filter missing. I bought it from Lowe's assembled and never thought to look. I called Husqvarna and they said that Lowe's puts them together and either the tech forgot it or someone steals them from the showroom floor. She did say she'd send me a new filter, but I had already bought one. 

Thanks for this forum.

ConfirmedNovice


----------



## confirmednovice (Apr 12, 2011)

*Fuel Line Replacement - I found this and it helped as well*

Fuel System Repair

Typical Fuel System (Primer (Air Purge) Bulb and connecting fuel lines may not apply)







Fuel Line Replacement by SmallEng.com






The hose in the tank with the filter on the free end connects directly to the carburetor input connection. It need be long enough within the tank to reach all corners of the tank as the saw is tipped. The feed line for all saws is plumbed like the above video, even those with primer bulbs (bleeders). If equipped with a bleeder please leave the 2 carburetor connections long enough they can be reversed until the saw is running. Logic says the upper most fitting (air bleed) goes to the primer but that is not always true.
If the saw is equipped with a bleeder, an output line from the carburetor connects to the suction side of the bleeder (once the bulb is collapsed it draws fuel from the tank through the carburetor to refill as it inflates). If the bleeder nipples are the same size connect a hose temporarily to one of them and place the free end in a small container of mix (Please be careful with open gasoline and as soon as it is no longer needed put it out of harms way.). Squeeze the bulb if it blows bubbles that is the return side, it gets a fairly long hose (often larger diameter) that attaches to a fitting on, or is inserted into the tank. If it appears nothing happens but when released fuel is drawn into the bleeder it requires a short section of hose (often smaller of 2 different diameters) and attaches to one of the carburetor fittings. If properly plumbed your saw will run with the carburetor to bleeder hose connection capped off at the carburetor. 2-cycle fuel system plumbing never changed; the ability to remove air from the carburetor chambers was added.
The pressure side of the bleeder returns displaced fuel to the tank as it is depressed and is often a larger diameter hose.
Take lots of notes and a few digital photographs to help with reassembly.


----------

